# Ford Leva kit AMT Instr



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Can anyone supply original or copy of the instructions for the Ford Leva kit produced by AMT in the sixties? Will pay, no problem. Thanks


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Found this with a quick google search:

http://images20.fotki.com/v422/photos/2/20008/2473359/LevaCarinstructionsfront-vi.jpg

http://images54.fotki.com/v564/photos/2/20008/2473359/LevaCarinstructionsback-vi.jpg


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Beautiful! Thank you very much.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I never knew they made such a kit- I love it!
It reminds me of some of the Jefferies TOS Work Pod designs in the Star Trek Sketchbook...


----------

